# can cockatiels carry their eggs?



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

today i found one of my cockatiels eggs on the floor of my aviary. can they carry their eggs? she has one of those nest boxes that is like high up so she would of hat to go up out of the nest box??


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Are you sure she laid it in the nest box? The last egg my Kami laid, she just laid straight off the perch she was on.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's either 1) laid the egg off the perch or 2) rolled it (they do "roll" their eggs) out of the nestbox. If you have a nestbox that's impossible for her to roll the egg out of, then I'd say she's laid it off the perch, or she could have even sat on the bottom of the cage and laid it.

It wasn't broken was it?


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

it cud of got stuck to her fethers that wot mine did one time 
tony




Solace. said:


> She's either 1) laid the egg off the perch or 2) rolled it (they do "roll" their eggs) out of the nestbox. If you have a nestbox that's impossible for her to roll the egg out of, then I'd say she's laid it off the perch, or she could have even sat on the bottom of the cage and laid it.
> 
> It wasn't broken was it?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

No, they can't carry their eggs. If the egg was missing from the nestbox the most likely cause would be something panicing the bird and as it hurried to get out of the nestbox the egg got caught up under the wing. This can also happen to new hatchlings also.

Check your nestbox, especially if more eggs are in the box to see if they are all together or scattered.


----------



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

yes it was broken, i dont know how many eggs are in the nest box because there is always one of them incubating the eggs.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can make your hand into a fist and reach into the nestbox to check parents when they are on eggs or babies.

I try to do a daily nestbox check once my pairs are set up. This way they are used to it. This comes in handy especially after the babies hatch to make sure they are being fed and growing properly.


----------



## mmh (Apr 24, 2009)

I've wondered this too. I have a nest box in the corner of my cage and in the opposite diagonal corner is the food dish. There were two eggs in the nest box and then one day there was one egg. The other egg i found unbroken in the food dish. Both nest box and food dish are a good 16 inches above the floor of the cage. Mystery is still unsolved.


----------

